# Help With Simrad NSS9 EVO



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Are you saying you don't want to see any sonar features? 
If so, just select the screen you want to view instead. I'm assuming that you just want to see the navigation screens?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

After reading your post a few more times, it sounds like you need to go into your setup menu and select the correct xducer and then all will be well


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Mike C, yes, that's what I'm trying to discover. Where in set up do I go to find the long list of transducers that are compatible with the unit and scroll and select the "TotalScan" transducer, which is the one that is installed?


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

When I get home later tonight I’ll look at mine and see if I can figure it out. I had issues with mine when I installed it and it took some troubleshooting


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

When I go to Settings > Echo > Select Transducer there is a long list of transducers, but not "TotalScan Transducer". Only Simrad choices I see are "Simrad Combi C50/200kHz (10K)" or "Simrad Combi C38/200kHz (10k)". Here are a couple of other photos. Not sure where I am going wrong.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Have you gone on line to download the user manual? 
I would do that first. 

Is there a xducer that is listed as medium-something? It needs to match your output in kHz like 455/800 or whatever your unit pumps out. 
Is there a possibility that your unit needs a Y-adapter to take the input and divide it into both channels? 
I would read the manual first and then do whatever updates are needed before proceeding.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Try this:
Network—>sources—>sea temp—>advanced—>totalscan.
It’s roundabout. This is what I had to do to get the unit to recognize temp


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Call me.. I can fix it. The transducer should be automatically recognized when booted up so it is selected without having to choose one. However, there are a number of other settings that are at not clearly explained and buried in menus to get everything working properly. Instructions are very poor in that the specific insight required is ignored. Also, it needs to be plugged into the correct connection on the unit or it wont work.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Egrets Landing said:


> Call me.. I can fix it. The transducer should be automatically recognized when booted up so it is selected without having to choose one. However, there are a number of other settings that are at not clearly explained and buried in menus to get everything working properly. Instructions are very poor in that the specific insight required is ignored. Also, it needs to be plugged into the correct connection on the unit or it wont work.


Thanks--I connected with a Navico retail account manager last week and walked me through all of those settings. You are right--this is not clearly explained in the manuals.


----------

